# اسمعوا يا اخوانا



## bonguy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*هقولكم علي اقتراح بقي بس ايه من الاخر , وايه رأيكم في جروب علي الفاسبوك؟؟؟ وبالمرة جروب تاني علي الياهوو؟؟؟ وبالمرة بقي مدونة علي بلوج سبوت؟؟؟ بص بقي يا عم روك المرة دي يا قاتل يا مقتول مش عايز اعذار وقول موافق:t9:​


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

معتقدش روك هيوافق

لانة اولآ مش فاضي للاشراف و للمتابعة في الجروبات دي

ولان كمان كان فية جروب باسم منتدى الكنيسة على الفيس بوك ورفضة روك طلب حزفة

وكان من فترة عاملين جروب على الياهو مالاقاش اقبال علية 

خللي تركيزنا في المنتدى وبس انا شايفة اننا لما نركز في حاجة وحدة بس

نقدر نتميز فيها وننجح فيها 

وعلى رأي المثل صاحب البالين كداب


----------



## bonguy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*اممممم قولتيلي...ماشي نعديها المرة دي

اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (27 سبتمبر 2008)

بس اصبر يمكن روك يكون لية تعليق تاني​


----------



## bonguy (27 سبتمبر 2008)

طب ما تقوللي كده من الصبح...يسمع من بقك ربنا


اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي


----------



## اغريغوريوس (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*انا محبش الفيس بوك هههههههه تضيع للوقت ورفع ملفات وفيديوهات وتبعت لدة وتبعت لدية المنتدي احلي بكتير
ممكن بالفيس بوك ننشغل عن المنتدي خلية مكان واحد​*


----------



## My Rock (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مليش تعليق ثاني, فراشة اعطتك خلاصة ردودي في المواضيع الاخرى التيحملت نفس الاقتراحات.. 

معلش حاول بأفكار اخرى و بلاش قاتل او مقتول يا رجل


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 سبتمبر 2008)

my rock قال:


> مليش تعليق ثاني, فراشة اعطتك خلاصة ردودي في المواضيع الاخرى التيحملت نفس الاقتراحات..
> 
> معلش حاول بأفكار اخرى و بلاش قاتل او مقتول يا رجل


 تلميذتك الصغيرة يا زعيم


----------



## bonguy (28 سبتمبر 2008)

*عشمتيني بالحلق يا فراشة وادي روك طلع رأيه زي ما قولتي تمام...عموماً انا متأكد انكم بجد عارفين ايه مصلحة المنتدي وعلشان كده بحترم رايكم جداً والف شكر لأهتمامكم.
​اخوكم في المسيح بيشوي

*


----------

